# Official Bulls @ Philly Saturday March 6, 2004. 6pm cst time. WCIU,CSN, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ace20004u predicts:

90-88 Philly wins.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

90









84


Leading Scorers:









19









24


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

DMD, you have WAY too much time on your hands. :laugh: 

(not that your stuff isn't funny...cos it is.)

okay, i'll take my turn on the Good Ship Lollipop of the East.

Bulls 86
Sixers 83


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

92








86


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Bulls are packing it in where as the Sixers are hoping to make the playoffs. 


Sixers 80
Bulls 72


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Sixer -- 88
The Bull -- 76


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Sixers 89
Bulls 87

AI - 33
Eddy - 24


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

90








93












^^^ leads us with 18, 9, and 5


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Iverson is back, the Sixers are no longer quite as bad. They're playing for something, the Bulls are not (this reasoning cost me the Cavs game, let's hope lightning doesn't strike twice).

Sixers 80
Bulls 77


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

94









89









20/5/8









28/3/5


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls - 95

Phily - 90

Eddy 26

Paul shirley - 34 out of 36


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 93
Sixers 89


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Sixers 86

Bulls 79


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

6ers 98
bulls 89

answer 38/2/12
big dog 25/8

cpt. kirk 23/4/10
j-craw 14/3/8
eddy 26/10
ty 5/13/5blks


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Bulls 88
Sixers 90


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

BULLS---93 

SIXERS---96

great game for curry¡¡¡¡


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Philly 78
Bulls 72

Iverson with 31
Curry with 27


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Iverson looked very gimpy at the end of his game last night. We'll have to keep tabs on whether he's going to play or not on Saturday.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

is this a superstation game or just local? I get superstation now directly in London so i wouldnt have to watch it with a tape delay otherwise


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

It's all about the boards again. Get Dalembert in foul trouble. This is a game suited for Tyson "flail about like a maniac" Chandler. Captain Kirk is gonna frustrate the crap out of Iverson. AI will score his points but it won't be easy. Jamal will hopefully have another solid game.

The Sixers are fading and if a team really should be tanking, it's them.

Bulls 97
Sixers 88


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Bulls 134
76ers 137 6OT's


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Philly 98.
Bulls 89.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Bulls - 95
Sixers - 89

K. Hinrich 21/4/10
E. Curry 23/9/3
J. Crawford 19/5/8


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls 99
76ers 88


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Philly 88
Chicago 84

Hinrich 18, 7, 7
Big Dog 21, 5, 3


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I am looking at a 92-88 game taken by Philly with some clutch free throws down the stretch. I just do not see the bulls winning this on the road, but it will be a different story at home the next game.

Hinrich will play AI tough, but he will get his usually 20+. Hinrich might be able to match him if he stays out of foul trouble. I am looking for Tyson to continue to get double digit boards and for Curry to learn how to throw out of the double better this game.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

we almost beat Philly earlier in the year when they weren't getting whacked, so I think we can take them this time.

Bulls 96
Sixers 90

Curry 24, 5reb.
Iverson 27 on 10-29 shooting

Hinrich with 6 fouls, 3 of which were deserved


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

philly - 90
bulls - 83


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm not going to predict the score, I'll just predict that if we have the ball at the end in a close game, Linton will NOT be taking the ball out this time...


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Bulls - 96
Sixers - 91

Eddy w/ 27.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Philly 85
Bulls 80


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> we almost beat Philly earlier in the year when they weren't getting whacked, so I think we can take them this time.
> 
> *Bulls 96
> ...


*

Thank you for such encouragment *


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bulls-Philly games r always tough to predict.

One thing's for sure, there is NO WAY this game is gonna be as low scoring as most of u've predicted. These r two average defensive teams at best.

Anyway, Bulls have been playin' solid ball lately. Should be p*ssed and pumped after what happened in NO.

Bulls 96
Sixers 92


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bulls 89
76ers 84


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Kinda tough to predict...

Sixers 92
Bulls 88


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sixers 89
Bulls 85


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Since we've all tended to over estimate the total of the final scores in past, I'll keep it low this time. In double overtime!

Sixers 79
Bulls 74


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

76ers 91
Bulls 87


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

BULLS 95
SIXERS 83


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

87








90









21-6-2








24-7-3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win 91-88


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

Bulls 87
Sixers 83


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Bulls 89
Sixers 75

Bulls "D" is good?

Curry 35


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Sixers are playing well.

Sixers 87, Bulls 80


----------



## slluB (Apr 25, 2003)

bulls 92
sixers 87


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Bulls 95-87

Kirky gets his first 30pt game along with 12&4( so basically a huge game)

AI gets his points but at a low percentage, he also will get dimes, Robinson will also be big.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

MODERATORS: Im changing my prediction, so edit the previous one.

Bulls 93
Sixers 88


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Philly 90
Bullz 88


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Apparently this is going to be on WGN tonight. And we all know the tale of that tape.

Bulls-94
Sixers-87

Crawford-26

Dahlembert could really hurt us.
Is Dahlembert better than Chandler at this point in their careers? I think maybe so.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Philly 94 Bulls 85


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Bulls has two days to prepare and are well rested:

Bulls 95
Sixers 91


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Shirley the new guy is playing, right?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 102
Sixers 83

I almost forgot about this game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This game is on WGN. Superstation!! Where you always get a clear pict-chuh of a Bulls loss.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> This game is on WGN. Superstation!! Where you always get a clear pict-chuh of a Bulls loss.


Not on Saturdays baby.

Glen Robinson is out. Iverson is ailing. And it's on Saturday on WGN. Things are in our favor.

oh and Paul Shirley.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Starters:* 

Snow, AI, Dalembert, John Salmons, Kenny Thomas for philly. (Big dog out tonight with elbow problems)

Hinrich, Jamal, Eddy, AD, JYD for the Bulls.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Eddy's off to a fast start. 3-4 FG.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lots of contact early but the refs are letting them play. Crawford is really slow in guarding AI. 

But Hinrich is doing awesome with his help defense. He blocked 2 AI shots in the lane. Curry can take over this game if he wanted to.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

I hope Hinrich can follow up his jawing (and great defense) on Baron Davis, with an aggressive in-your-face effort against AI.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Bulls shooting FT poorly. 0-4 early on. But we're still up by 5 pts.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The guards are dishing, the big boys are finishing.

Bulls playing a zone D, Jamal and Hinrich are trapping AI at the top of the key. 

our guards are shooting poorly. We are better off sticking with Curry.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lala lala, national tv. no ones here.

crap kendall got hit in the eye. right when he checks in. Linton in.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Can JYD not dunk? He's very suspect in his ability to finish when he's wide open under the basket.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gill hurt in some way.

Curry with 14. Good night. My goodness.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

the freak. Eddy with 14 in the first quarter. what a way to bounce back from a bad game.

OMG!!! Eddy just drove from the free throw line and went in for a monster dunk...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good lord Eddy!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kirk racking up the assists. Right now it's pretty easy to get assists. Give the ball to Eddy and get out of the way.


----------



## Jaywalk (Feb 19, 2004)

Man, Kirk is playing a whole lot like Stockton used to. Maybe there is some merit to that comparison. Curry is incredible, that free throw line to the hoop move was way too quick for a guy his size and a monsterous finish. Plus he showcased his range from the free throw line with a jumper. Eddys high post game is pretty sweet.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jaywalk</b>!
> Man, Kirk is playing a whole lot like Stockton used to. Maybe there is some merit to that comparison. Curry is incredible, that free throw line to the hoop move was way too quick for a guy his size and a monsterous finish. Plus he showcased his range from the free throw line with a jumper. Eddys high post game is pretty sweet.


I don't think Stockton ever rejected some guys shot, or skied for a rebound...ya know? Hinrich is more way more athletic than Stockton ever could have dreamed to be. And he's just flat out taller with longer arms.

Jamal has been quiet so far tonight.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Eddy looked like he's dropped some pounds.

.


----------



## Jaywalk (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I don't think Stockton ever rejected some guys shot, or skied for a rebound...ya know? Hinrich is more way more athletic than Stockton ever could have dreamed to be. And he's just flat out taller with longer arms.
> 
> Jamal has been quiet so far tonight.


I agree, I'm just refering to the way hes been setting up guys and his whole approach on the offensive end.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Bulls have already missed five ft's and are beingoutrebounded 17-10 .

Cmon get tough inside and make your ft's :upset:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal just got his head stepped on. maybe that'll trigger something.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Doesn't it seem like when Brunson dribbles, he's always getting trapped or in trouble?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

another BS call on Hinrich. I wish that New Orleans game was on National TV so the whole nation would know.


----------



## Jaywalk (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> another BS call on Hinrich. I wish that New Orleans game was on National TV so the whole nation would know.


I know, I was appauled at that call. It almost goes beyond the normal rookie treatment.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dupree hit the side of the frickin backboard on that last shot...That was pretty amazing.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dupreeeeeeeee open look can't shoot. good job by JC to hit rim and then good penetration and feed to tyson. 

I hope AI doesn't get upset. Hinrich needs to guard him because AI can get free way easier on Jamal.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Curry should shoot everytime down....


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Hinrich is getting the shaft 

AI is drawing some BS fouls 



:laugh: My 8 yr old son makes better post entry passes than Dupree .I dont belive he failed on like 4 straight possesions to get the ball inside to Curry .He is scared to make that TO I guess.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Iverson is gonna foul some people out tonight.
Kirk plays good defense on him. But you'll have to wait until the end of the 4th quarter otherwise Kirk will foul out.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

You know what ticks me off? That Eddy will probably finish the first half with 25 points and then end the game with 30. Classic. They feed him the entire first half and then they forget about him. I Hope he goes for 35+.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did anyone notice CHandler playing small forward?


----------



## Jaywalk (Feb 19, 2004)

Chandler really does have horrible hands, he can get to just about every ball in the air, but is only able to grab it a small percent of the time. He does have a pretty nice touch in the lane though, and he can get his hands on a lot of balls to tip them out to another player. 

I really hope Curry follows up this half with another pretty good one. I'd like to see 35 or so from him. Like I said, I'm real impressed with the midrange jumper he made. Also the move from the free throw line for the dunk. Eddy is a machine, Skiles needs to program Eddy to rebound AND score. 

I hope Crawford gets something going, hes really changed since the last time I saw him play. His shot selection has improved vastly, but I'd to see him be a tad more aggressive. Hes been passing real well. 

Hinrichs been great, hes always providing good energy and making smart plays. They call too many ticky tack fouls on him though and it gets him in foul trouble. 

not really impressed with anyone else.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Barring JC and KH, nobody on this team can even make a decent pass. And Skiles stupidity is hurting this team. Dupree shouldn't even be the 12th man on any NBA team. Yet for some reason he gets start like mins. at SF/SG for us.

I can just see the Sixers goin' on a big run in the 3rd qtr and blowing us out.

Both JC and KH need to heat up for us to have a chance.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

dalembert 
MCcaskill
Thomas 


all have 3 fouls for the sixers if we keep getting the ball inside and make our ft's we should win this game .We also need to do a better job of rebounding and turning it over .We can win this game with a basic fundamentally sound game .We are the better and more talented team all we have to do is play smart.


Geez do we need a sf whoever the guy is we get this summer if he has any talent at all he could drop 20 a game because teams are all over Eddy,Jamal and Kirk .


----------



## Jaywalk (Feb 19, 2004)

Why does Curry start fading away? He needs to use his power to get a more balanced shot closer to the hoop. Hes not Hakeem, and Dalambir shouldnt be able to push him out that far. COME ON EDDY! 

Jamal and Kirk both doing a pretty good job on Iverson. Jamal had a nice block on him, and Hinrich does well staying in front of him.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jaywalk</b>!
> Chandler really does have horrible hands, he can get to just about every ball in the air, but is only able to grab it a small percent of the time. He does have a pretty nice touch in the lane though, and he can get his hands on a lot of balls to tip them out to another player.
> 
> I really hope Curry follows up this half with another pretty good one. I'd like to see 35 or so from him. Like I said, I'm real impressed with the midrange jumper he made. Also the move from the free throw line for the dunk. Eddy is a machine, Skiles needs to program Eddy to rebound AND score.
> ...


Other than the 3 guys you mentioned, there is no one to be impressed about.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Both JC and KH need to heat up for us to have a chance.


That's true for all of our games...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

BTW, I see games like this and there's just no one that can tell me Eddy won't get a max contract offer from someone...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> BTW, I see games like this and there's just no one that can tell me Eddy won't get a max contract offer from someone...


True - I'd say 80-90% , and we'd match.especially if he comes out in shape at the start of next season.if he played like this from day one - he'd be an allstar instead of maglore!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Can Tyson Chandler do anything other than rebound and commit fouls?


----------



## Jaywalk (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Can Tyson Chandler do anything other than rebound and commit fouls?


No.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk with his 3rd block of the game!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Can Tyson Chandler do anything other than rebound and commit fouls?


He can block shots too  

Big 3 by Kirk there. Bulls up 7.

Our backcourt, although inconsistent as hell tonight, is getting it done. 

Hoping the Bulls can hang on to this lead.

AND time to bring Curry back.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Jamal with the big pass 

Kirk with the big shot 


Man it seems as if Eddy has been out forever :laugh: 

Bulls up 7 76-69 

Gill really makes a difference it seems Kirk and Jamal trust him more than any other perimeter guy .


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Can Tyson Chandler do anything other than rebound and commit fouls?


Nope...

Look I want to trade Tyson Chandler, and give most of if not all of the MLE to Stromile Swift...

If our pick is not going to get us Okafor, we could package TC and the 1st rd pick for the SF that we need...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Their NOBODIES r starting to get HOT.

2 point game...

I don't know if we've enough offense to hold on for a W.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

JC's coming up big....again


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

We suck


----------



## Jaywalk (Feb 19, 2004)

How about giving Curry the ball, the Bulls are falling apart.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Once again, their role players making every big play out there. AND we're choking. That Hinrich TO was just atrocious.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Here we go again...damnit...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

This is the same BS that happened last time in Philly...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think we've lost too much track of Eddy on offense. That was our big advantage and we've ignored him for most of the second half.

On the plus side Jamal found his offense. But I think we need to go inside right now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kenny Thomas is the best player on the court....

Freaking pathetic!

Our offense gets so predictable at this stage of every game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

collapse..nothing is falling...gill what's wrong with you.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm done...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This game is DONE. We flat out choked. JC missing easy jumpers....and nobody else does much in the clutch anyway.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Chandler should just chop his damn hands off.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Turning point in the game came when we couldn't get a single rebound mid 4th qtr. They were missin' BIG SHOTS yet getting it back to score. For a young team like the Bulls that becomes demoralizing pretty quickly....especially on the road.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Kirk has bigger hands than Tyson does.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

JC killing us with all those missed shots - Killing us - but then again,we got noone else to take them....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gill lost 3 possesions for us.
SHIRLEY!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*JC/Kirk: 10-38 FG combined.*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Paul Shirley.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Jamal 6/22 - wev'e got to find someone else to take shots next season , that is too much damage for us!


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Two games in a row we are getting killed a PF. Against NO it was PJ Brown and tonight it is Thomas. I want so bad to see JC mature into a real SG in this league. I just don't know how much more and can watch. Eddy gets 4 shots this half and JC takes 17 fing shots. The game was over with JC decided to take over. Only in the wrong wasy. He just does not get it. When you shot is off you can do other things. I really doesn't know where he is playing bad. I am off to my large scotch.

david


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wow, Brunson can really shoot when there is absolutely no pressure.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

The difference in the game 

They bring nobody recently signed off a ten day contract Zendon Hamilton and he plays 15 mins and gets 15pts and 11 rebounds 

We bring #2 pick of the 2001 draft ,supposedly the next Ben wallace or KG and he plays 23 mins and gives us 6pts 2 rebs.

Oh man something has gotta give :no:


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Their bench outscored ours 28-14 :no:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> The difference in the game
> 
> They bring nobody recently signed off a ten day contract Zendon Hamilton and he plays 15 mins and gets 15pts and 11 rebounds
> ...


And yet we have multiple threads devoted to whining about Pax picking up 10-dayers.....

Seems like they're all giving us more than Tyson, Fizer, or ERob.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

We need to unload Chandler and control the damage because Chandler is worthless next season. This guy doesn't have a future with this team period. He's this century Stacey King.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Absolutely horrible shot by Jamal in crunchtime. We need good shots, we need points, and he launches a 20-foot fadeaway on the run. Bleh.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

it is a shame really. they played pretty well tonight but they lack the mental fortitude down the stretch. flat out, leading practically the entire game and they lose focus. it all goes blurry and then it's gone. 

and so it goes.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Only guys that looked like NBA players tonight were AD and EC. Everyone else should have to run laps until the next game. Heck, if they play like amatuers, let's treat them as such!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Two games in a row we are getting killed a PF. Against NO it was PJ Brown and tonight it is Thomas. I want so bad to see JC mature into a real SG in this league. I just don't know how much more and can watch. Eddy gets 4 shots this half and JC takes 17 fing shots. The game was over with JC decided to take over. Only in the wrong wasy. He just does not get it. When you shot is off you can do other things. I really doesn't know where he is playing bad. I am off to my large scotch.
> 
> david


Let it begin...

It's JC's fault we lost...

Please, sing another song....


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Jamal 6/22 - wev'e got to find someone else to take shots next season , that is too much damage for us!


Kirk was 4/16....

They had off nights...


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We lost the game because of absence of true SF and SG, who could take a ball into the bucket. Chandler is too skinny to do any damages in the paint. Curry was good, AD was very good, Kirk
was okay.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

The last I checked their was 4 quarters in basketball .

Eddy played the first half 

Jamal Played the second half 

They BOTH need to play both halves .


For as well as Eddys statline looks when the game got physical he disappeared .A man that big has got to make his presence felt on the defensive and offensive glass.

He played 37 minutes tonight and he had 7 boards .Kenny thomas played the same amount of minutes and had 11 and 27 pts despite being in foul trouble since the first quarter.


Jamal tried to do too much but no one else was able to make any shots and Eddy and Eddy when the game got physical drifted further and further away from the basket .We need a 3rd guy Gill has fire and plays hard but we need another contributor on the wing .

WE got 14pts from our bench last time I checked we didnt have the Kings starting lineup to be able to withstand that type of lack of production off the bench.Last year our bench was one of the best in the league 
:no:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Absolutely horrible shot by Jamal in crunchtime. We need good shots, we need points, and he launches a 20-foot fadeaway on the run. Bleh.


I thought he got fouled on the shot. If we're talking about the same shot.

But hey. At least he got the shot up. Unlike Kendall, I can't dribble, Gill.

On the whole we really needed one of Kirk or Jamal to make it his mission to get Eddy the ball in the second half, but Jamal got caught up in his own game, and Kirk kept ending up on AD's side of the floor. We just looked really screwed up in the second half. Especially the 4th.

But this is the story of the season.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

dang, kirk hinrich just plain sucks! i'm getting to the point where i don't care anymore. it's like jason williams all over again. man, i used to one of the biggest jason williams fan but now i don't give a rat *** about him.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought he got fouled on the shot. If we're talking about the same shot.
> ...


at least nothing. It was a _horrible_ shot that has no place in any game.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thats awesome :laugh:


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Let it begin...
> ...


Well. I got news for you. It was Jamal's fault that we lost. You can't deny that?

How many bad shot you put up?

How many of them was fadeaway on the run? (Who did he think he is? MJ or TMac?)

How many pass he threw towards the end of the game? (uhh... none)

How many free throw?

Don't let me start on his defense. (all he did was tailing behind Ai's ***. All night long..)



Darn. Please let him walk. I am officailly sick of him. He is clueless and hopeless.


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> JC's coming up big....again


Big? What?


----------

